# World of Tanks



## Vladd67 (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone play this? Playing on the EU server there is a lack of communication between players, partly due to language problems but also national rivalries. Other than that I find this game a lot of fun and am slowly working my way up the tiers.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 5, 2014)

Tried it for a while but got bored with it. In its defence, I have rapidly become bored with every single multiplayer  thing I've tried so it's not an unusual occurance.


----------



## AdmiralGeezer (Jul 29, 2014)

Great game! At least my friends have been playing it for a very long time. I myself have played League of Legends more.


----------



## Darkranger85 (Aug 17, 2014)

Vladd67 said:


> Anyone play this? Playing on the EU server there is a lack of communication between players, partly due to language problems but also national rivalries. Other than that I find this game a lot of fun and am slowly working my way up the tiers.



The lack of communication doesnt just come from language or rivalries.

The sheer fact of the matter is that you will NEVER have organization of any real kind in a game that randomly makes teams from pools of players. No one has any reason to follow the lead of another person. It's just how it is.

I've been playing WoT for years, it's a great game even though I can't stand the moderators.


----------



## AlexanderSen (Dec 18, 2014)

My friends and me played this game everynight for a while. We used voice chat on steam so we could platoon and communicate to each other. There was some great tag teaming we did using wolf packs and formations. You can platoon up to three players.


----------

